# please help i dont know what to do



## danni (Feb 28, 2011)

my hedgehog is really constipated and has been for four days, in that time he has only went a tiny bit. i cant find canned pumpkin anywhere or normal pumpkin the closet thing i could find is a butternut squash i gave him a piece and he ate a little of it today will this help? what meds can you get of the vet to help?


----------



## beehivehedgie (Feb 13, 2011)

I think you can find canned pumpkin in the baking isle of any grocery store. If you are having trouble finding it make sure to ask, I am sure someone has some. What are you feeding your hedgehog?


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

It would probably help if you answered the questions ask in your post yesterday about constipation. 
Have you tried massaging his tummy with a warm towel? See if you can stimulate some bowel movements. 
Otherwise you're better off going to the vets before his rectum prolapses.


----------



## danni (Feb 28, 2011)

sorry i had to go yesterday, i had him in the bath and was rubbing his belly but nothing happened


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

If it's been four days without a poop...you need to see a vet today.


----------



## danni (Feb 28, 2011)

ok taking him now


----------



## danni (Feb 28, 2011)

the vet couldnt find any abnormalities with his stomach, thank god. he gave me something to put in his water to relieve the constipation, so hopefully all will be well soon.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I'm glad you were able to get him to the vet. I hope he feels better soon! Please let us know.


----------



## danni (Feb 28, 2011)

little brat wont drink his water now, i swear he just loves being awkward, everytime i put him back in his cage after being out he drinks near a full dish but oh no not this time not when i want him to


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

You can either syringe him some of the medicated water to make sure he gets some in him, or you can try adding a little bit of honey in the water to entice him to drink.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Did your vet check him for an intestinal blockage? What is the medicine?


----------



## danni (Feb 28, 2011)

ah will try the honey theres a full dish of water and syringing him seems like it would be a bit of an ordeal considering i cant even look at him without him balling up. 
also, do you think maybe feeding him wet cat food for a few days would help him along a bit or stick with the dry food?


----------



## danni (Feb 28, 2011)

he squeezed at his belly and round his bum but nothing else, i tried to remember what it was called but for the life of me i cant. was to worried about him man handling oreo that it went in one ear and out the other phyna something i think, not that thats much use :-s sorry


----------



## lmg_319 (Oct 4, 2010)

So to clear it up he is on medication now?


----------



## danni (Feb 28, 2011)

yea he is.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

What medication did the vet give you? The name should be on the container of the meds.

Personally, I might have liked the vet to have gotten a.....fresh poop sample direct from the source, though it may be a bit too much for a hedgie to handle and possibly might need to be tranq'd to make him more agreeable. If he doesn't poop in the next 24 hrs, that will probably be the next thing your vet needs to do, as well as possibly doing an ultrasound to check for blockages. 

Did the vet tell you to feed any probiotics? Probiotics tend to be a common prescription when it comes to intestinal/stomache issues. Whether it be bene-bac, acidophilus, or the vast amounts of other types of probiotics out there, it may be something to think about. Even for the sake of easy feeding while he's not feeling himself, a few mouthfuls of a good probiotic yogurt wouldn't hurt either. 

And it's been a few hours already, has he drank any of the medicated water?


----------



## danni (Feb 28, 2011)

he just gave me a syringe full because the bottle was way to much, he only needs a little dose and no he hasnt drank any, hes sleeping he usually gets up around now


----------



## danni (Feb 28, 2011)

hes drinking yay


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

It should say on the bill from the vet what the drug is.


----------



## danni (Feb 28, 2011)

still no poop back to the vets today again. do you think i should tell the petshop where i got him from because all of the rest that he had whereon the same food and everything, or maybe me adding different foods made him constipated.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I doubt the pet shop will do anything. :| 

What kind of food is he eating? 

Please let us know how the vet visit goes.


----------



## danni (Feb 28, 2011)

i just dont want the other ones going through the same problems. he was eating whiskas, james wellbeloved and supa cat dry foods then yesterday when he got his medicine i took out his normal food and just gave him squash with some warm water in it and his medicted water but he put his blankt in the water and soaked up all of it :-( so im going to get him more and take his blanket away.


----------



## danni (Feb 28, 2011)

finally got him to a specialist although it was a 2 hour journey to get there which he was surprisingly calm for. vet said he looks ok, he gave him an injection in his belly and paraffin to put in his food everyday so hopefully that helps or else he ha to go back for invasive procedures :-(.


----------

